# Word: How to get rid of watermark?



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

when composing a document and you have finished and ready
to print after document is printed it has across the midle
of it written in red the word confidential this word is not on page when putting in text it only shows up when printed
can someone tell me how to remove it.thanks in advance.col.


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

That is a watermark.

Do you use Word 2000? Try Tools | options | print and maybe uncheck "hidden text"

Or just close out of Office and do a file | find normal.dot and rename to normal.old

Now open word and try.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

shekerra thanks for the quick reply what part of the world are you.i can understand your first possible sulution but
i am sorry i dont understand thedo a file find normal.dotand rename to normal.old not really pc litterate
still learning thanks again for your time.col.downunder.
can you make it easier to understand please


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Col,
I will try to help.

I live in Oregon - where are you from?
Don't worry - you are doing just fine 

>She

Here is a quick example of how to do it:
http://id.mind.net/~cowart/delete.html

[Edited by shekerra on 04-16-2001 at 04:25 AM]


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

shekerra thanks,i can understand that with respect to you
is there any problems that could arise by changing new to old or does that mean once you remove hidden text that watermark would be removed and pc goes back to normal.
thank you very much for your easy to understand help
you make it sound so easy anyway i am from melbourne a state of
victoria. australia. 17/4/20001 11.30 pm
ps i will let you know how i get on.colin.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Also check this:

File-->Print
Click the Properties of the printer.
Check each Tab (page) of the dialog box for "watermark".

Some printers have the option to print a watermark. You can turn the option off. (You will not be able to see the watermark on the document because it is "in the printer".)


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

thanks dreamboat did not no that you learn everyday,
after some detective work it looks like the kids have been
experimenting with my pc let you know how i get on.col.
thanks again.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by col _
> *thanks dreamboat did not no that you learn everyday,
> after some detective work it looks like the kids have been
> experimenting with my pc let you know how i get on.col.
> thanks again. *


shekerra,dreamboat watermark gone thanks for the infomation
col.


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Col - 
You are very welcome 

Have a great weekend!

>She


----------



## Vixyswillie (Jul 10, 2008)

For others who stumbled on this thread looking for additional solutions, you might also want to check to see if a _drawing object _has been inserted in the middle of the page as part of the header/footer formatting. To check, click *View > Header and Footer *in Word. See if the watermark image is visible in the middle of the page. If so, see if you can select it by clicking on it. The watermark will likely turn out to be an image created with Word Art. If you can select it by clicking on it, press the Delete key to rid yourself of it. Click the Close button on the Header/Footer toolbar to return to your previous document view. Done.

Hope this helps someone. 

Patrick


----------

